#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Как созерцать боль?

## Иван Денисов

Прошу ответа от практиков Дзогчена.

----------


## Галина_Сур

Созерцайте как обычно созерцаете любые другие переживания.

Редакция: пожалуйста, не ставьте  "Спасибо", вчера я весь день думала над своим ответом и  этим вопросом и поняла-что я совершила ошибку.
В следующим комментарии ниже я постараюсь выразить яснее.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.05.2016), Иван Денисов (28.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Карпов

Медитация на болезненных ощущениях

Ощущения холода, жары, голода, переедания, тяжести/головокружения, мигрени, зубной боли, заложенного носа, больного горла, боли в коленках или пояснице очень непосредственно — хотя и не всегда приятно — предстают осознанию. Поскольку боль и дискомфорт относятся к такого рода непосредственным ощущениям, они очень подходят в качестве объектов для медитативного сосредоточения. Большинство из нас считают боль угрозой физическому благополучию. С одной стороны, когда мы беспокоимся или зацикливаемся на этой угрозе, боль почти всегда усиливается. С другой стороны, если мы считаем боль или неудобство объектом медитации, то можем использовать эти ощущения для усиления ясности, просто наблюдая за тем, как ум имеет дело с разными решениями.

Например, если я чувствую боль в ногах или пояснице, занимаясь формальной медитацией или просто сидя в машине или самолёте, то вместо того, чтобы потягиваться, вставать или ходить, я научился наблюдать за ментальным переживанием боли. В конечном счёте именно ментальное сознание распознаёт и регистрирует ощущение. Когда я переношу своё внимание на ум, регистрирующий боль, а не сосредоточиваюсь на больном месте, боль необязательно исчезает, но становится активным помощником в переживании реальности здесь и сейчас, а не стимулом избегать её. Тот же принцип верен и для приятных переживаний: вместо того чтобы пытаться их сохранять, я просто наблюдаю их как проявления опыта. По существу, уже первые годы практики научили меня использовать ощущения для того, чтобы исследовать и ценить безграничные способности ума, вместо того чтобы позволять им навязывать мне чувство скованности физическими ограничениями.

Конечно, если вы чувствуете хроническую или сильную боль, то вам нужно обратиться к врачу, поскольку эти симптомы могут указывать на серьёзную проблему со здоровьем. Однако некоторые люди говорили мне', что, когда врач исключал возможность серьёзной болезни, та боль, которую они испытывали, действительно исчезала. Складывается впечатление, будто страх боли усиливает болезненное ощущение и «закрепляет» его — что может означать самоподдерживающийся «тревожный сигнал», посылаемый таламусом в миндалину и другие части мозга. Но если врач обнаружил серьёзную проблему со здоровьем, делайте всё возможное, чтобы следовать предписанному им лечению. Хотя медитация может помочь вам справиться с болью и дискомфортом при серьёзном заболевании, она не заменит лечения.

Даже принимая лекарства, прописанные врачом, вы всё. равно можете испытывать некоторую боль, и в этом случае можно попытаться использовать болезненные телесные ощущения в качестве опоры для медитации. Независимо от того, является ли боль, которую вы испытываете, симптомом серьёзной болезни или нет, используя её в качестве опоры для медитации, старайтесь не сосредоточиваться на результатах такой практики. Если ваша основная мотивация — избавиться от боли, то в действительности вы будете лишь усиливать нейронные шаблоны, ассоциирующиеся со страхом боли. Лучший способ ослабить эти нейронные шаблоны — просто стараться наблюдать боль объективно, предоставив результаты самим себе.

Больше всего этот урок впечатлил меня, когда моему отцу пришлось перенести небольшую операцию в Германии. Очевидно, анестезиолог, который должен был сделать местный наркоз оперируемой области, совершенно забыл о моём отце, увлёкшись другими делами. Когда хирург сделал первый надрез, он заметил, что мышцы в том месте начали сокращаться — чего, конечно, не должно было случиться, если бы наркоз был сделан правильно. Врач рассердился на анестезиолога, но отец попросил его не причинять тому никаких неприятностей, поскольку он не чувствовал никакой боли. Он объяснил, что на самом деле ощущение надреза в такой чувствительной области предоставило ему возможность усилить ясность и спокойствие своего осознания.

Попросту говоря, посредством практики мой отец развил сеть нейронных соединений, которые спонтанно возбуждались, переводя переживание боли в объективное наблюдение за умом, переживающим боль. Хотя хирург всё же настоял на повторной анестезии, прежде чем продолжить операцию, по просьбе моего отца он не стал составлять жалобу на женщину-анестезиолога, которая первоначально должна была сделать местный наркоз.

На следующий день анестезиолог подошла к постели моего отца, держа что-то за спиной. Улыбаясь, она поблагодарила его за то, что он спас её от неприятностей, а затем достала из-за спины целый пакет деликатесов, которые отцу весьма понравились.

Практика наблюдения за телесными ощущениями — как «грубыми», так и «тонкими» — настолько проста, что вы можете использовать её во время сеансов формальной медитации или в любое время дня, когда у вас выдастся несколько свободных минут между встречами, заседаниями или другими делами. На самом деле я обнаружил, что эта практика особенно полезна в течение дня, поскольку она сразу создаёт ощущение лёгкости и открытости. Некоторые люди говорили мне, что эта практика очень пригодилась им на работе, когда нужно было часами сидеть, выслушивая скучные доклады.
ОСОБЫЙ СЛУЧАЙ - НЕПРИЯТНЫЕ МЫСЛИ

    Какие бы мысли ни возникали, не пытайтесь их останавливать.

        Девятый Гьялванг Кармапа. Махамудра: океан определяющего смысла

Если вы только начинаете медитировать, вам может быть очень трудно с беспристрастным вниманием наблюдать мысли, относящиеся к неприятным переживаниям, — особенно к тем, что связаны с сильными отрицательными эмоциями ревности, злобы, страха или зависти. Эти неприятные мысли могут быть такими сильными и настойчивыми, что ими легко увлечься. У меня не хватит пальцев на руках и ногах, чтобы сосчитать людей, которые обсуждали со мной эту проблему, особенно если мысли, которые они переживали, были связаны с конфликтами дома, на работе или в другом месте, которое они просто не могут забыть. День за днём их ум возвращается к мыслям о том, что было сказано и сделано, и они попадают в мысленную ловушку, думая, как ужасен был тот человек, что они могли или должны были тогда сказать и что бы им хотелось сделать в отместку.

Лучший способ работать с такими мыслями — это отстраниться и на минуту успокоить свой ум в безобъектной медитации шинэ, а затем переносить внимание на каждую мысль и сопутствующие ей идеи, наблюдая и то и другое по несколько минут, точно так же, как вы наблюдали бы форму или цвет. Позвольте себе чередовать успокоение ума в безобъектной медитации с возвращением внимания к тем же мыслям.

Когда вы таким образом работаете с негативными мыслями, происходят две вещи (не пугайтесь — ни одна из них не предполагает выращивания рогов!). Во-первых, когда вы пребываете в осознавании, ваш ум начинает успокаиваться. Во-вторых, вы обнаруживаете, что фокусировка вашего внимания на тех или иных мыслях или историях не бывает постоянной, так же, как это происходит, когда вы работаете с формами, звуками и другими чувственными опорами. И когда ту или иную мысль или историю «перебивают» другие заботы, например складывание постиранного белья, покупка продуктов или подготовка к собранию, вы обнаруживаете, что неприятные мысли постепенно утрачивают контроль над вашим умом. Вы начинаете осознавать, что они не такие весомые или могущественные, какими казались вначале. Это чем-то похоже на короткие гудки «занято», которые вы слышите по телефону, — они раздражают, но не до такой степени, чтобы вы не могли с этим справиться.

Когда вы работаете с неприятными мыслями таким образом, они становятся капиталом, а не задолженностью устойчивости ума, и их можно сравнить с добавлением веса на штанге для упражнений в спортзале. Вы развиваете психологические мышцы, чтобы справляться со всё большими и большими уровнями стресса.

(Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче, "Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья")

----------

Говинда (28.05.2016), Иван Денисов (28.05.2016), Марица (20.09.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

Не самый лучший выбор объекта для созерцания. В боли, как и в любом другом объекте созерцания нужно обнаружить три неотъемлемых качества существования: непостоянство, беспокойность, безсущностность.

----------


## Эделизи

Созерцала так: увеличивала боль, находила центр, соединялась с ним и пыталась пребывать в этом центре в расслабленном состоянии.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Не самый лучший выбор объекта для созерцания. В боли, как и в любом другом объекте созерцания нужно обнаружить три неотъемлемых качества существования: непостоянство, беспокойность, безсущностность.


С точки зрения Дзогчен можно обнаружить пустоту, движение и ригпа. Поэтому я и просил отвечать практикующих Дзогчен.

----------


## Антарадхана

> С точки зрения Дзогчен можно обнаружить пустоту, движение и ригпа. Поэтому я и просил отвечать практикующих Дзогчен.


Пустота = безсущностность (анатта), движение = изменчивость, непостоянство (аничча), ригпа = ниббана, с этим сложнее уже  :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> , ригпа = ниббана, с этим сложнее уже


ригпа=видья\виджа, с этим может не намного легче, но намного точнее  :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> С точки зрения Дзогчен можно обнаружить пустоту, движение и ригпа. Поэтому я и просил отвечать практикующих Дзогчен.


Почему именно - боль?

Разве при созерцании обычного\простого состояния, при наличии введения, не легче будет это обнаружить закрепить и привыкнуть ?

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Почему именно - боль?
> 
> Разве при созерцании обычного\простого состояния, при наличии введения, не легче будет это обнаружить закрепить и привыкнуть ?


Потому что испытываю боль. А созерцать её получается плохо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Простите за вмешательство с соседней "полки", но чисто из опыта. Боль созерцается без специальных к тому усилий. Скорее не созерцать ее - вот это задачка. 
А вот в созерцании боли можно обнаружить раздельно боль и раздельно желание ее прекратить, избежать, успокоить, игнорировать.

----------

Говинда (28.05.2016), Монферран (27.05.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> С точки зрения Дзогчен...


 Что бы что-то делать с точки зрения Дзогчен, нужно этот самый Дзогчен знать, и тогда можно данное знание применить к созерцанию чего угодно, и вопросов не возникнет. А, когда знания нет, то тоже смысла говорить, как оно там с точки зрения, мало, а точней и нету вовсе. Вы только не подумайте, что я тут сижу, знаю и важничаю  :Smilie:  но оно вот как-то так.

----------

Кузьмич (28.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы только не подумайте, что я тут сижу, знаю и важничаю  но оно вот как-то так.


Тут думай - не думай, но оно, действительно, вот как-то так.  :Smilie:

----------


## Амир

> Прошу ответа от практиков Дзогчена.


"Созерцать боль" - значит направлять внимание на "созерцание боли", что по определению не относится к состоянию Дзогчен, которое НЕ основывается на внимании. Что, впрочем, не меняет того, что в Дзогчен обнаруживается восприятие всего происходящего, в том числе и боли (если она есть), что вполне условно называется созерцанием.  :Smilie:

----------

Галина_Сур (28.05.2016)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Прошу ответа от практиков Дзогчена.


Я начну сначала, ответ, который я дала выше "Созерцайте как обычно созерцаете любые другие переживания.", был полностью обысловлен вашим вопросом "Как созерцать боль?"
 Я подумала-вот боль-это переживание, дзогчен работает с переживаниями, все переживания в состоянии дзогчен есть недвойственность кадак и лхундруб, значит переживание боли в созерцании ничем не отличается от переживания гнева или холода. А раз по сути ничего не меняется-значит созерцать нужно так же. 

И вуаля-все таки что-то не давало мне покоя, пока я не поняла что дело в гуру-йоге.Тогда я увидела в этом ответе ОДНУ БОЛЬШУЮ ЖИРНУЮ ГЛАВНУЮ ОШИБКУ!

В созерцании нет объекта созерцания и соответсвенно, нет субъекта, который бы созерцал. В этом вся подлянка. Я даже не знаю как сказать еще точнее. 

Тут поможет разобраться только гуру-йога.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Прошу ответа от практиков Дзогчена.


Как и все остальное. Це ж дзогчен!

----------


## Georgiy

Почитал тему и решил спросить у Яндекса, что думает по сабжу ЧННР. Оказалось, что в 19 лет он в письме к маме упоминал сабж. Предыдущий оратор прав: боли, как и другим ощущениям, надо позволить раствориться там, где все в Дзогчен растворяется.

Припоминаю его рассказ о том, почему он до сих пор жив, а не умер от лейкемии, на одном из его ретритов. Когда врачи ему сказали, что он скоро умрет от лейкемии, то он принял решение жить и начал делать практику Гаруды. Выздоровев, ЧННР сочинил по этому поводу стихотворение.

Насколько я помню, Гаруда как символ в тибетском буддизме  связана с нашей способностью переключаться с одного на другое. Если я правильно понимаю, то в случае лейкемии ЧННР - это было переключение со смерти на жизнь.

Именно таким способом я в свое время работал с болью при ходьбе, найдя его соврешенно спонтанно посредством более полного осознания других частей тела при ходьбе. "Bring the second element" - так в другой школе называется этот прием.

----------

Чагна Дордже (29.05.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

*PS* Припоминаю также историю о смерти матери Гоенки, которая досозерцалась боль от своей раковой опухоли до того, что уже не могла сидеть. Когда это обнаружилось, то спасти ее уже было не возможно. Если бы она прервала свое созерцание боли пораньше и пожаловалсь сыну, то наверное пожила бы подольше.

Так что, топикстартер, если хотите жить, то bring the second element!  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Само по себе "пожить подольше" ничего не даст. Без правильной опоры и правильного направления, что короткая жизнь, что длинная - лишь короткий просвет ясности среди мрака неведения.

Осознавание боли не повод не предпринимать действий по восстановлению организма, когда это возможно. 
Переключение внимания - это разновидность прекращения контакта. В мире форм, где телесные чувства не возникают, можно испытывать блаженство и восторг первой дхьяны. 

Но функция боли - возникновение прерванного контакта с телесными чувствами. 

Это помогает понять, что мир форм - ненадежная опора и рано или поздно мир чувств снова затянет действующими жаждой и цеплянием.

----------

Иван Денисов (30.05.2016), Монферран (29.05.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

Забыл сказать, что ЧННР принял решение жить ради своей сангхи.

По поводу правильной опоры продления жизни в контексте Дзочен. Рассмотрим жизнь знаменитого мастера Дзогчен Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче (1920-1996). 76 лет, конечно, не густо, но это все-таки не 50 и не 40, причем 20 лет он провел в ретритах. Кажется, в своих воспоминаниях «Блистательное великолепие» он писал, что для продления жизни ламы женятся на молодых женщинах. У Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче было 4 сына: старший, Чоки Нима Ринпоче родился в 1951 г., последний сын, Мингьюр Ринпоче, в 1975 г., его мать звали Сонам Чадрон. Как звали мать Чоки Нима Ринпоче и его младшего брата, Чоклинг Ринпоче, с которым он вместе с родителями эмигрировал в Непал из Тибета, я не знаю.
Но подозреваю, что учение Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче соответствует его жизни в смысле правильной опоры для продления жизни.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Почитал тему и решил спросить у Яндекса, что думает по сабжу ЧННР. Оказалось, что в 19 лет он в письме к маме упоминал сабж. Предыдущий оратор прав: боли, как и другим ощущениям, надо позволить раствориться там, где все в Дзогчен растворяется.
> 
> Припоминаю его рассказ о том, почему он до сих пор жив, а не умер от лейкемии, на одном из его ретритов. Когда врачи ему сказали, что он скоро умрет от лейкемии, то он принял решение жить и начал делать практику Гаруды. Выздоровев, ЧННР сочинил по этому поводу стихотворение.


Это была практика Мандаравы. Полное название "Тигле ваджрной жизни, или Практика долгой жизни Бессмертной Дакини"

----------


## ullu

> Потому что испытываю боль. А созерцать её получается плохо.


А почему плохо получается ?

----------


## Georgiy

> Это была практика Мандаравы. Полное название "Тигле ваджрной жизни, или Практика долгой жизни Бессмертной Дакини"


я запомнил Гаруды, но не могу настаивать на этом, т.к. слушал несколько лет назад и воспроизвожу по памяти

но в принципе это не имеет значения, т.к. смысл моего сообщения был в том, что боли бывают разными

если причина боли реально угрожает жизни, как было в случае с матерью Гоенки, не знаю, сопровождается ли лейкемия болями, то это одно. тут нужна практика Гаруды/Мандаравы, чтобы выжить (а не созерцать боль до смерти. в принципе в этом тоже нет ничего плохого, но это должен быть сознательный выбор)

а если не угрожает, то это это другое и тут можно относиться к боли, как к любому другому ощущению...

этот вывод я сделал из совокупности учения ЧННР и его собственных действий в случае смертельной опасности

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2016)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> А почему плохо получается ?


Боль сильно отвлекает и перетягивает внимание на себя.

----------


## ullu

> Боль сильно отвлекает и перетягивает внимание на себя.


Возможно в этом случае необходимо развить больше присутствия. А не найти какой-то особый способ созерцания ?
Посмотрите на янтры 5 группы, они для развития 5 способностей, одна из янтр для устраненя препятствий, связанных с ослаблением присутствия. Может вам это будет полезно в ситуации с болью ?

----------


## ullu

Или если кажется, что дело в каком-то определенном цеплянии, то посмотрите книгу 25 пространств Самантабхадры. Там когда описывается какое конкретно препятствие каждая мантра устраняет, то само это препятствие тоже описывается. 

А, и ещё внешний рушен и практики праджняпарамиты из Драгоценного сосуда.

Возможно не удается перестать цепляться за тело, как за что-то реальное. ( Ну мне точно не удается, так что я против боли пью анальгин  :Smilie:  ) Так что это теоретические предположения, какие методы могли бы помочь конкретно в ситуации с болью.

----------


## Амир

> Потому что испытываю боль. А созерцать её получается плохо.


Здесь возникает путаница с объяснением созерцания в разных традициях и в Дзогчен, и исходя из объяснений разных традиций может сложиться впечатление, что созерцается что-то (например боль и т.п.), тогда как в Дзогчен под созерцанием подразумевается своё истинное состояние, в котором по определению нет идей и уж точно идей что-либо созерцать, что, впрочем, не меняет того, что знание о происходящих событиях присутствует спонтанно. Направлять же внимание на "созерцание боли" - это противоположный путь, ведущий к усилению внимания и самой боли. Можно просто сохранять своё отношение к боли "всё равно что бы ни произошло" никаким образом не отгораживаясь и не сосредотачиваясь на ней, вы просто можете помнить о себе и своём состоянии и это превратится в хорошую практику присутствия, но присутствия не в какой-то идее а просто присутствия.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Здесь возникает путаница с объяснением созерцания в разных традициях и в Дзогчен, и исходя из объяснений разных традиций может сложиться впечатление, что созерцается что-то (например боль и т.п.), тогда как в Дзогчен под созерцанием подразумевается своё истинное состояние, в котором по определению нет идей и уж точно идей что-либо созерцать, что, впрочем, не меняет того, что знание о происходящих событиях присутствует спонтанно. Направлять же внимание на "созерцание боли" - это противоположный путь, ведущий к усилению внимания и самой боли. Можно просто сохранять своё отношение к боли "всё равно что бы ни произошло" никаким образом не отгораживаясь и не сосредотачиваясь на ней, вы просто можете помнить о себе и своём состоянии и это превратится в хорошую практику присутствия, но присутствия не в какой-то идее а просто присутствия.


Спонтанно это когда уже рангдрол вроде 
А есть же ещё чердрол и шардрол. Там мы внимание направляем все ещё. "Методы же освобождения через обнаженное внимание, освобождения по возникновении мысли и самоосвобождения"
Зависит сильно от того, что поднимать под этим вот "направлять внимание". 
Возможно, раз человек практикует созерцание дзочген, то он знает как надо "направлять внимание" чтобы его не направлять  :Smilie:  ? Так что может быть это вовсе не ошибка, а просто необходимость использовать какие-то слова для описания происходящего.

----------


## Georgiy

> Боль сильно отвлекает и перетягивает внимание на себя.


Все, что вам предложила уллу - это с моей точки зрения bring the second element в терминологии Дзогчен. К bring the second element  могу только добавить, что он должен быть личностно значим. Настолько личностно значим, что вы можете на нем полностью сконцентрироваться и тем самым отвлечься от боли.

Если есть такой для вас в Дзогчен - прекрасно, но помните, что причина боли (скорее всего) от этого не устранится.

мое отличие от уллу сотоит в том, что я не теоретизирую о созерцании боли, принимая анальгин или другое болеутоляющее, а работаю с болью.

----------


## Forsh

С болью все сложно.
Если это кратковременные болевые ощущения типа ушиба, травмы, они подобны сильным эмоциям, также ярко обнажают ум. Ими можно воспользоваться для осознавания ума, это будет эффективно, если конечно об этом получиться вспомнить в этот момент. Недвойственное переживание этой ситуации, конечно, меняет ее качество, но это нельзя считать целенаправленной работой с болью.
Если боль длительная и непрерывная, даже небольшой интенсивности, она берет в плен ум и обычные, освоенные, привычные методы практики и созерцания перестают работать, не говоря уже о попытках этими методами пытаться воздействовать на саму боль.
Здесь нужна другая стратегия. Первое, это нужно убрать внутреннее сопротивление боли, принять ее как естественное состояние, сосуществовать с ней. Это ослабит фиксацию на боли, как на инородном явлении, которое необходимо устранить. Если сопротивление боли получиться расслабить, останется только физическая боль без психического противостояния, которое усиливает эту боль многократно. Без напряжения можно будет осознавать боль как естественное присутствие, а это уже созерцание с вытекающими качествами уравновешенности, покоя, уверенности, что так необходимо в это время.
И лечиться, лечиться и лечиться.
Вам здоровья.

----------


## Georgiy

Бывают еще длительные приступы сильной боли, когда уже нет сил на философствование о пустоте ее самобытия, а также на принятие ее как части своей жизни и тем самым снятия психологического сопротивления/напряжения. Также когда боль не позволяет доползти до обезболивающих, но остаются силы держать обезболивающую мудру
http://yogamudra.alt-com.ru/catalog/17/132.html

она (или вера в нее - не суть важно) через некоторое время ослабляет приступ и позволяет добраться до обезболивающих.  :Smilie:

----------

